# NEW HERBICIDE



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/bayer-launch-new-herbicide-mode-action


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Did I read it right, control of certain grasses? Can’t say as I’ve seen many grasses I couldn’t control in corn/soybeans. All that Roundup does properly anymore.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Don't you just love how they tell you essentially nothing about it? Target use market, anything about what it will control other than "grass"?


----------

